# The Second Helvetic Confession



## Bryan (Nov 22, 2004)

Are there any notable theological differences between the SHC and Westminster? I've just begun to poke around in the SHC and I do like how it is written (although I miss the direct scriptural refrences.) I haven't found any area of major personal disagreement that I wouldn't have expected yet . It however seems to me to be a bit more indepth then WCF is, but that might just be me.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## yeutter (Nov 22, 2004)

*Reformed Confessions Harmonized*

I have not read the Helvetic all the way through since 1967 but I note that Joel Beeke included the Second Helvetic Confession in his work in which he presented a harmony of the Reformed Confessions. The other confessions included are the Three Forms of Unity [Belgic 1561, Heidelberg 1563, and Cannons of Dordt 1619] and the Westminster Standards. You can compare them in parallel columns.
I think the Helvetic inclines too much toward Zwinglianism but that may just be my bias.


----------

